# Any thought for a Super Bowl Throwdown



## sakman (Jan 31, 2017)

As it is a great time for feasting,just thought it might be appropriate.


----------



## slipaway (Jan 31, 2017)

Pulled pork nachos

Ribs

Beans

Slaw

Maybe even smoke up some shrimp or lobster tails

I think this all will take you about 6 hours and can be served buffet style if you are having a crowd........................

I am in Mass also so if I smell any of the above this Sunday afternoon I will be following my nose......................


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2017)

There hasn't been a throwdown in ages... 

Not sure what happened but it's been a couple years now I think.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

Long over due for sure


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2017)

We had stopped doing the throwdowns because we would only have a few people participate in them.

I am not sure if with the short timing until the Superbowl if we can get it together fast enough. 

Stay Tuned.


----------

